# Winter NAMM 2012



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Winter NAMM 2012 starts this week.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some exciting stuff coming out this year


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A pandemic of GAS will follow.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Just in time for the tax refund season! W00t!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some exciting stuff coming out this year


Ya? Any examples?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, care to elaborate Scott?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Ya? Any examples?


To me, the 1 watt Marshall amps (with powerscaling) look really cool. All sorts of wild pricing speculation so I will just wait and see.

TG


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Diablo said:
> 
> 
> > Ya? Any examples?
> ...


Wow, these do look cool!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I believe it starts tomorrow so we'll get some posts of the new stuff very soon now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool--I'll be looking online to see the new stuff, and of course Winter NAMM also means a new installment of NAMM Oddities-which, if I ever got to go to a NAMM show--is what I would be looking for.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's a link to a lot of NAMM sh*t - http://www.musicradar.com/event/namm


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

My CEO will be there on Friday. My company is now a NAMM member as I have been able to get us a few pedal effect and amplifier customers (I sell hard-to-find electronic parts and components). I wish it was me, but she was already in L.A., so it just made sense. There's some really cool new stuff coming from folks like Catalinbread, Z.Vex, Burriss Amps, Fuchs Amps, Tone King and many others! Yamaha and Fender both have some pretty cool new small amps... and then there are ALL the guitars!!! Usually, Billy Penn (300 guitars blog) has a really good and reasonably unbiased look at the NAMM stuff after the show. Check it out.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

PRS news letter - NAMM issue - http://cl.publicaster.com/ViewInBro...2|14658&digest=pMzqA/de7KmKv/KD44bV8A&sysid=1


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattsmusiccenter


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> PRS news letter - NAMM issue - http://cl.publicaster.com/ViewInBrowser.aspx?pubids=8116|27|14652|14658&digest=pMzqA%2fde7KmKv%2fKD44bV8A&sysid=1


Their new SE Custom 24 looks awesome.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

New stuff from Roland - http://www.rolandconnect.com/


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Marshall 1 watt JMP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P2OmLNUAvE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.premierguitar.com/namm/default.aspx


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

With what's turning up at NAMM, it appears the musical gear industry is saying, "What economic crisis?"


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

The Marshall 1 watters look/sound fantastic. Depending on price, I may have to scoop one up.

I'm also really GASing for the mini Polytune!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

1 watt is great for the bedroom/apartment guys. they look like cool little amps.

good to see some of these companies finally getting on board with this.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*New Blacktop Stratocaster*


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

TV Jones Guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

http://www.bestofnamm.com/products/view/tripleplay


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Voyage Air Guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Vox Guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Black Star Amps


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was never a fan of Auto Tune. This changed my mind. NAMM 2012: Peavey AT-200 AutoTune Guitar
[video=youtube;0e_l5HBSkW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e_l5HBSkW8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> The Marshall 1 watters look/sound fantastic. Depending on price, I may have to scoop one up.
> 
> I'm also really GASing for the mini Polytune!


 I heard they are around 850


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like Graph Tech will be putting out Tusq guitar picks, should be interesting to try out.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> I heard they are around 850


That's not cheap for a 1 watter


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

"New Burns Custom Elite features dual Tri-Sonic pickups, a Rez-o-Tube bridge, a sexy body carve, and a sparkly blue finish."












I wonder what this one sounds like next to a Tele.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> blam said:
> 
> 
> > I heard they are around 850
> ...


Especially when you can find examples of their big brothers for not much more money.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> Especially when you can find examples of their big brothers for not much more money.


Yup. Prices way too high and not very practical. Limited edition and geared towards collectors or guys with money to burn. 

They should have made them 5-10 watt and hand wired at that price. 

But then again, that's just what I read so it light not be true. Andertons has them posted for something like 500 euro


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i agree on the price thing. i was hoping that might change in the near future. the price is....ridiculous. :banana:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

New Reverend stuff: http://www.guitarnoize.com/namm-2012-new-reverend-guitar-models/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Even Roger Taylor would like these drums.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bigsby Equipped


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey,

You can check out some of my pictures from the show on facebook at: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lauzon-Music/204685012880364


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dave said:


> Hey,
> 
> You can check out some of my pictures from the show on facebook at: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lauzon-Music/204685012880364


Thanks for the link.

This looks like a cool small head:










MSRP is $399.00

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave said:


> Hey,
> 
> You can check out some of my pictures from the show on facebook at: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lauzon-Music/204685012880364


Dave: Why don't you post some of them in this thread? We would like to see the actual pics rather than just a link.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

blam said:


> Yup. Prices way too high and not very practical. Limited edition and geared towards collectors or guys with money to burn.
> 
> They should have made them 5-10 watt and hand wired at that price.
> 
> But then again, that's just what I read so it light not be true. Andertons has them posted for something like 500 euro


Agree with what you're saying on the bang for the buck front, but 5W is still way too loud for an apartment, I looked for a long time trying to get non-fizzy tube crunch at low volumes. Pretty happy w/ my BumBox Lead 1, which is handwired & half the price of Marshall's latest offering. Mind you, even at 1W, I'm glad it has a master.


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Dave: Why don't you post some of them in this thread? We would like to see the actual pics rather than just a link.


Sure thing. Here's a few of them. The rest can be seen of Facebook.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave said:


> Sure thing. Here's a few of them. The rest can be seen of Facebook.


Dave: Thanks for the pics. I especially like the tele and the Godin?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fender is finally getting on board with some up-to-date electronics. Here is a sample with the GR-5 from Roland.

[h=1]NAMM '12 - Roland G-5 VG Stratocaster Demo[/h]

[video=youtube;KKhGu-BPpng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKhGu-BPpng[/video]


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Dave: Thanks for the pics. I especially like the tele and the Godin?


That's actually the new one from Collings. Totally looks like a Godin to me too.


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> That's actually the new one from Collings. Totally looks like a Godin to me too.


That's right. Its the Collings strat style guitar. Ash body, maple neck (set), 25.5 inch scale, lollar blackface pickups. For some reason it just doesn't look like you expect it to be straty. It sure is though! feel and tone.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> That's actually the new one from Collings. Totally looks like a Godin to me too.


Well, I'll be jiggered! Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

A new Indonesian made Ibanez Jem70V was released at NAMM and I only noticed this today.











http://iheartguitarblog.com/2012/01/namm-2012-ibanez-premium-jem70v.html

According to LAMusic they'll go for $1359.99 which looks good considering the hardware this guitar has:
5pc Wizard Maple/Walnut neck w/KTS™ TITANIUM Reinforcement
American Basswood body
Jumbo frets
Edge bridge
DiMarzio® Evolution® (H) neck pu
DiMarzio® Evolution® (S) mid pu
DiMarzio® Evolution® (H) bridge pu
HW: Chrome
Colour: Sea Form Green (SFG)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Morkolo said:


> A new Indonesian made Ibanez Jem70V was released at NAMM and I only noticed this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't develop a liking for strats. I think it's because they are so common and there are so many cheap ones around I have this mental block about them. But if I ever have one, it will be one of these or one built to these specs although I would prefer it in white or natural.

On of other things that appeals to me is how the pick guard is designed to go all the way out to the end of the bottom horn of the guitar. I feel it gives a finished look that the ones cut off just don't have.


----------



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Fender is finally getting on board with some up-to-date electronics. Here is a sample with the GR-5 from Roland.


They are actually literally the same as the earlier releases of Fender VG Strat and the Roland Ready Strat. Nothing new other than the 22nd fret on the Strat I'm afraid.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Morkolo said:


> A new Indonesian made Ibanez Jem70V was released at NAMM and I only noticed this today.
> 
> 
> According to LAMusic they'll go for $1359.99 which looks good considering the hardware this guitar has:



an indonesian made guitar for $1400? we sure live in interesting times....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> an indonesian made guitar for $1400? we sure live in interesting times....


Street price will likely be under $1000, likely $899 which is 34% off MSRP.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave said:


> Sure thing. Here's a few of them. The rest can be seen of Facebook.


Is this a USA made Fender Tele? Please say it is a regular production run and not some uber expensive custom shop model . . . 

TG


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Is this a USA made Fender Tele? Please say it is a regular production run and not some uber expensive custom shop model . . .
> 
> TG


This one was a Dale Wilson masterbuilt. I think the list price was $8600.00


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave said:


> This one was a Dale Wilson masterbuilt. I think the list price was $8600.00


ARGH, why won't Fender make a regular production USA tele like this!!!!!


----------



## Dave (Dec 12, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> ARGH, why won't Fender make a regular production USA tele like this!!!!!


I'm going to guess that the labour costs particularly relating to the finish would make it really difficult to integrate with the kind of streamlined production they have at the USA factory. That and I'm going to guess that demand for a gold over pink paisley tele wouldn't be high enough. I think its great though! I've got one on order for my store. Should be here sometime late 2012 or early 2013.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Street price will likely be under $1000, likely $899 which is 34% off MSRP.


From what I've seen I seriously doubt it LaMusic says:
*List Price: $2,049.95* 
*Our Price:  $1,359.99 *
_*You save $689.96!

*_I don't picture them dropping the price down much more than that, all of these stores have roughly the same prices on the new Jem model.

http://www.lamusic.ca/Ibanez-JEM70V-SFG-JEM-Electric-Guitar-p/jem70v-sfg.htm
http://www.zzounds.com/item--IBAJEM70V
http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-IBA-JEM70V-LIST


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> ARGH, why won't Fender make a regular production USA tele like this!!!!!


You can always get a decent tele and have someone paint it for you. You could save a lot of that $8600.00. I would be willing to do it for you for a mere $5000.00. I'm sure I could make enough profit to buy several real nice guitars.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Blacktop Jaguar 90


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

These interest me-
This or This would be cool for playing some slide...
Doubt I'll get either one though, but I can dream.

I was checking out all the new stuff that gets posted online every day...
And there will still be more to come with online reports...


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

These new 1w Marshall's are exiting! They are releasing a 1 watt versions of all the classic amps, JTM1, JMP1, JCM1, DLS1 and JVM1!

http://marshallamps.com/product_range.asp?productRangeId=33

Video here:

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/namm-2012-video-marshall-50th-anniversary-amps-demoed-526507


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ESP Guitars

[video=youtube;5DHVaAltFSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DHVaAltFSM[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oooo, me likey those ESP.

I could never go to NAMM, that, I know for sure.

I'd like a rack of those guitars for Xmas too!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

EVH Guitars

[video=youtube;zhIqhiUZxkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhIqhiUZxkw[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ibanez Strats

[video=youtube;UzcMRH2EVWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzcMRH2EVWY[/video]


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

New Epiphone models from NAMM 2012, featuring Dr. Epiphone himself....

[video=youtube;20Z9xlEwiAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20Z9xlEwiAk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i really like the way these look, but for me, i'd have to toss the active pups for seymour duncans


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Dave said:


> Sure thing. Here's a few of them. The rest can be seen of Facebook.


The Fender Greta looks interesting. A one watt amp would be great for practicing and the list price of $260 isn't too bad. Plus I could leave it set up in my living room and it would blend right in (I have a couple of vintage radios).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw the Greta listed at Steves music for $199.

They're not available yet, though they'll do preorders.

I might pick one of those babies up myself.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The link below is the Mike Rivers complete NAMM 2012 Report.

http://mikeriversaudio.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/2012_winter_namm_show_report.pdf


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Godin Guitars

[video=youtube;ku3XDp-VSN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku3XDp-VSN0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Loudguitars.com (Jan 29, 2011)

*NAMM 2012- Part 1*

Part 1 of our 2012 Winter NAMM Coverage. 
http://www.loudguitars.com/enter/namm-2012-part-1

Peace


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This should have been named the GAS thread!


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Some cool new stuff at the Parker booth. New basses, 7 stringer and auto-tune Maxx Fly.http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=Xvt53jo1G6M&v=Xvt53jo1G6M&gl=CA


----------

